# Buying an old house - crossing paths with the authorities.



## englishvalencia (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello All,

I'm hoping you'll.be able to help...

I'm about to buy a cheap stone house in the Algarve. It is not a ruin in that it's walls are standing and secure and most of the roof is intact. Other than that, it has nothing: it has a water tank that receives either rain or delivered water; it has an ancient and almost-destroyed electrical connection; it has no bathroom or sewage system at all and no plumbing whatsoever. The house was last occupied 20 years ago, is pre-1951 and has a habitation licence.

If I decide to go ahead with the purchase I will attempt to do the work bit by bit. This is what I had in mind:

1) fix the roof using existing tiles. No external change
2) Add windows and doors in appropriate style.
3) Add solar-based electrical system.
4) Add plumbing to get water from cistern to house.
5) add bore hole.
6) Make internal changes - eg make 2 rooms into one by removing wall.

P!ease could you tel! me at which point, and, as a consequence of which process, I would need to approach the local government. I am not referring solely to planning permission but also to project permission or permission to alter electric cables.

I have received differing opinions on this, with the majority telling me that I can just do these kinds of these things without approacing the Camara. I would value your opinions.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

These things vary from area to area and the best thing you could do is go along to the appropriate Camara and talk to them about what they will/will not allow/expect you to do.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

All items OK to do without specific permission with the exception of No.5 which may need Camara approval. 

If in any doubt then always write an official letter requesting an official reply, never trust any verbal confirmation from the Camara ALWAYS get it in writing. Never throw away any paperwork or correspondence, keep everything like that in a file for ever !


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

MrBife said:


> *All items OK to do without specific permission with the exception of No.5 which may need Camara approval.*
> 
> If in any doubt then always write an official letter requesting an official reply, never trust any verbal confirmation from the Camara ALWAYS get it in writing. Never throw away any paperwork or correspondence, keep everything like that in a file for ever !


A good example of how things can change from area to area.......... In my area, they're sometimes/often very reluctant to let you add windows & sometimes doors where for example they will overlook neighbouring property. 

Definitely agree with the 2nd para though.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

To go backwards slightly, you should get a copy of the listings on the article numbers on the land registry - usually your lawyer can download the current ones- and check it corresponds with what is being sold, it is common if an article has not been sold recently to be under or miss declared so the footprint/area is listed officially less then it is in " bricks and mortar".


----------



## Tom Peek (Nov 1, 2015)

*Careful.....*

You would need a licence for Obras in most Camara areas if you have a job that is more than '300€' in value. If you intend to refurbish an old house you will need to have a copy of the plan inside the house and that needs to tally with the Camara's plan. After that is ok you can do as you like inside.

In all cases do not try saving money, you can get an Engineer or Architect cheaply now because there is not work for them, to spend a small sum of money now will have its rewards later.

You will not get a borehole if there is another within 100 metres of where you want yours, any company making them will get your licence inclusive and the price will start at around 8000€ depending where you live, if, for example near to Sao Bras its all rock so it will cost more, nearer Loule and its all Grey shale.

If you want to put bigger windows an Architect will get them passed easily, you will not do it without speaking Portuguese and going to the Camara and 'being nice'.

Its not about keeping the same tiles on the roof, you can put what you like but being a "Barry Bucknell" and wanting to do it all yourself is not a good way to make yourself a good neighbour. Local people can look like good neighbours but you always need remember that 'we' have a different colour skin, we talk a different language and we are all millionaires.

As a builder here for more than 25 years l have found that its easier to get someone to do it rather than fight a Camara Engineer that is racist.


----------

